# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  العيد والتفكك الاجتماعي

## بنت الشام

يحذّر البعض من تفاقم ظاهرة التفكك الاجتماعي في الأسر الكبيرة في مجتمعاتنا، فبعد انفصال الأخوة وتكوين كل منهم لأسرهم الخاصة، وغالباً بعد وفاة الوالدين، تصبح العلاقات بين الأخوة واهية، حتى أن البعض يتحدث عن كون العيد هو المناسبة النادرة للتواصل الاجتماعي بين الأخوة والأقارب في مجتمعاتنا.



ويعتقد البعض أن هذا النوع من التفكك الاجتماعي ضار بمجتمعاتنا، فهو يجعل الفرد يفتقد لشعور الانتماء لشبكة ضمان اجتماعي تقيه من العجز عن حل نوائب الدهر، على العكس مما كان قائماً سابقاً يوم كانت الأسرة الكبيرة بأكملها تتكاتف لحل أي مشكلة قد تواجه أحد أفرادها.



في المقابل يعتقد آخرون أن الفردية والتحرر من قيود الأسرة الكبيرة تمنح الفرد هامش أكبر من الحرية الشخصية وتخلصه من بعض العادات والتقاليد البالية والتي كانت ملزمة بحكم التضامن الاجتماعي السائد.



وفي نفس السياق يعتقد البعض أن مناسبة العيد تشكّل آلية فعّالة في إعادة الروح للتواصل بين الأخوة والأقارب، وبث شيء من الحنين في مشاعرهم تجاه العلاقات المفتقدة بينهم، مما قد يدفع البعض لإعادة إحياء هذه العلاقات وتمتينها إن كانت موجودة، في حين يذهب الآخرون إلى القول بأن لقاءات الأقارب في العيد لا تعدو كونها رياء اجتماعي، وعادة سائدة تفرغ من أي مضمون عملي، وسرعان ما تفقد أثرها مع مضي أيام العيد لترجع الأوضاع إلى سابق عهدها.

*

فما رأيك فيما سبق؟

هل تعتقد أن مجتمعنا يعاني حقاً من ظاهرة تفكك اجتماعي؟

هل تعتقد أن التفكك الاجتماعي في الأسر الكبيرة مضرّ بالفرد حقاً، أم أنه مفيد بحيث يكفل له حريته الشخصية؟

هل تظن أن مناسبة العيد فعّالة في إعادة اللحمة في العلاقات داخل الأسر الكبيرة، أم أنها مجرد لقاءات روتينية سنوية لا تعطي أية نتائج فعلية؟*

----------


## mylife079

حلو...  الله  يجمع كل الناس مع بعضها

----------

